# How to transfer ownership of car to my wife?



## Caveat

Hi all

Getting another car this week - I am registered owner of current vehicle but want to be the main driver on the new vehicle and make my wife main driver on the current car.

She cannot be insured as main driver unless she is registered owner of vehicle - how exactly do I go about this and is there a charge involved?


----------



## efm

Caveat said:


> She cannot be insured as main driver unless she is registered owner of vehicle - how exactly do I go about this and is there a charge involved?


 
Are you sure about that?  I was under the impression that for married couples the registered owner did not have to match the principle driver.


----------



## PaddyH

Changing the owner is very simple - Fill in the sheet at the back of the Vehicle Registration Cert and send off to the dept in Co. Clare.

I did it myself 2 weeks ago - new cert arrives back in the post after a few days


----------



## Caveat

Thanks - thought it might have been different between spouses but the same process as if you were selling the car then really.


----------



## efm

Caveat said:


> Thanks - thought it might have been different between spouses but the same process as if you were selling the car then really.


 
Caveat, it may be worthwhile checking with your insurance company first as I still think you don't need to go through the hassle, and you need to consider if having an additional "owner" on the reg would reduce the value of the car when you go to sell it (ie one owner vs two owners).

BTW I hope I am correct because I am the registered owner of two cars with me as main driver on one and my wife as main driver on the other - my insurance company has never questioned this.


----------



## Caveat

It was actually my insurance company that told me this - I thought it was a bit strange.  Maybe different companies have different policies/attitudes regarding this?


----------



## efm

Caveat said:


> It was actually my insurance company that told me this - I thought it was a bit strange. Maybe different companies have different policies/attitudes regarding this?


 
Bugger! - I think a call to my insurance company may be in order.


----------



## Wexfordman

Both our family cars are registered in my name, but my wife is the main driver on one of them, no probs. Insured with Hibernian, although going to change insurers now that they are outsourcing 500 jobs out of Ireland!!
Wexfordman


----------



## ciars

Same here. Registered owner of two cars. My wife is the main driver insured on car number two. Insurance company never said anything or asked about owner ship of the car when we changed over the insurance details?


----------



## efm

Caveat said:


> It was actually my insurance company that told me this - I thought it was a bit strange. Maybe different companies have different policies/attitudes regarding this?


 
Right...I just called my insurance company (Alliance) and they have no issues with me being registered owner of two cars and my wife being the main driver of one of them.....whew!


----------



## Caveat

OK, based on responses here maybe there are some crossed wires - I'll check my insurer again. The "advisor" I got the other day though was pretty adamant.


----------



## Frank

A confident sounding id10t can still be wrong.

There would seem to be no logic or reason to this.

Why not just register the new car in the wifes name if this is the case.

As long as you are both insured on both cars what difference.


----------



## TreeTiger

I was buying a new car at the same time as my husband's car started acting up, so instead of trading my old car in, we traded his in instead, and he took my older car.  We are insured with different companies and neither of them had a problem with me being the owner of both cars, in fact one of them mentioned that it was handy as if we were selling what is now effectively my husband's car, we could legally say it had "one lady owner"!


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Antoine06066 said:


> .....  we live in the state Connecticut.



This is an Irish site Antoine so it's unlikely you'll find an answer here.


----------

